# Singapore Special 2017



## wesley yu (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey there, there is a competition on june 18 2017 at singapore big box. Events are 6x6 7x7 sqaure1 megaminx rubiks clock 4bld 5bld. Do sign up if ur interested 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SingaporeSpecial2017


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll be signing up later!

(… when I stop being bad at squan lol. gotta learn some more cubeshape.)


----------

